# Solenoid problem



## Steveshotton (Oct 13, 2015)

I have a question regarding my regulator solenoid. I bought a used Milwaukee regulator and have hooked it up to a 5 lb co2 system. Everything is great except that the solenoid is not working. I can only assume it's stuck in the open position as the reg is working. When I plug it in or unplug it there is no change to co2 - keeps running when unplugged? 

I guess I should look at replacing the solenoid - is this a common problem?

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated....


----------



## charlie1 (Nov 27, 2015)

Steveshotton said:


> I have a question regarding my regulator solenoid. I bought a used Milwaukee regulator and have hooked it up to a 5 lb co2 system. Everything is great except that the solenoid is not working. I can only assume it's stuck in the open position as the reg is working. When I plug it in or unplug it there is no change to co2 - keeps running when unplugged?
> 
> I guess I should look at replacing the solenoid - is this a common problem?
> 
> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated....


Common issue with Milwaukee.
One thing you can try , take it apart- remove the power coil & there is 2 or 4 small Phillips screws that secures the metal plate to the solenoid body- take plunger out & crack the co2 bottle open for a brief second, this will clear any debris if caught in the body, then clean the the rubber seal around the plunger with a quick wipe/blow off, reassemble & check if that helps.
If it does not , you need a new solenoid.
Regards


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Steve
If you have a problem doing that job of taking it apart, bring it to Surrey and I will help
PM me


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

If it is a DC solenoid it may be wired in reverse.
DC devices are sometimes polarity sensitive.


----------

